# My DIY Altec re-build



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

My speakers are not a full DIY speaker from the ground up, but rather a rebuild of a pair of 1979 Altec Lansing Model 15s (2-way, 802-8D compression driver in bent horn, 12" woofer re-conned by Altec in 1991). 
I rebuilt the crossover using Solen Fast Caps, rewired the speakers w/ Kimber 4TC, replaced cheap original speaker binding posts with HD gold plated brass 5-way, and refinished the cabinets to like new condition with a warmer stain.

*Attached are photos of the sanded M-15 cabinet, finished Altecs in the system, crossover rebuild (before I changed my mind and redid the Audioquest wire (shown) with Kimber 4TC), and new binding posts.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Nice work.

What's the function of the original knobs, and did you maintain their utility after the rebuild?


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

The controls are the HF and MF trim pots on the horn to be able to balance it to the woofer. The woofer runs full range w/o a crossover network. There was no problem with the pots but I cleaned them with contact cleaner to be safe. I could have removed them and substituted a resistor of the value of the optimum position marked by Altec, but I like the ability to tweak the speakers a little depending on the room and amplification.


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

Very nice! Any 'before' pics?


----------



## GPHammer (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice work, I have a old pair of Altec model 19's, I still love the sound. It may be time for me to re build them.

Gregg


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Gregg,

As you probably know your Model 19s are a step up from my Model 15s. They use the same HF compression driver in a different horn, and more importantly a 15" woofer and xover. If you don't want to put the time and effort into refinishing the cabinets, at least replace the caps in the xover w/ Solen. Though inexpensive they are an excellent match for Altecs. I'd rewire the speakers w/ modern OFC copper. These differences noticeably raised the performance of my speakers.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

NPE caps do indeed age over time and use, so that's definitely a good approach for a refresh. The modern fancy "audio grade" capacitors, like poly and film & foil caps, should last forever since their electrolyte won't dry up.


----------



## soup3184 (Nov 7, 2010)

Beautiful work! I remember in the 70s when I was in the Navy, every disco or club from Taiwan to The Philippines to Japan used those speakers. Man could they play loud and clean. I always wanted a pair.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks Soup for your compliment. Yes these are the clearest speakers I've owned. Watching a movie with these offers dialogue so clear and intelligible, and music is pure, clean and musical.


----------

